# Southwest Missouri Retriever Club D/Q



## golden boy 2 (Mar 28, 2005)

Triple, retired, blind off to the side, so says my roaming reporter.


----------



## golden boy 2 (Mar 28, 2005)

Qualifying - Friday - 40 Entries Judges: Marcia Traylor & Tom Traylor
# Dog Name Owner Handler 
1 Buck Creek's Go For The Gold Al Nelson Al Nelson 
2 Fargo's Chantelli Lace Jeffrey & Deborah Townsend Clint Avant 
3 Leader Creeks Bone Shaker Garva Barnes Tyler Sheppard/Garva Barnes 
4 Black Diamond Red Rox james roberts James Roberts 
5 Apache Buck IV MH Travis Mauldin Gabe Withrow 
6 RockErin The Epic Irishman Joseph McCann Joseph McCann/Chris Payne 
7 HRCH RED LABEL'S CINDERELLA MAN MH Craig **** Dale McConnaughey 
8 Riparian Rocket Man of Mo-Kan MH Anthony and Donna Piranio Anthony Piranio/An Heard/Missy Heard 
9 River Bottoms Max Q Annie Andy Whiteley John Gassner/Andy Whiteley 
10 Bayou Meto's Smooth Criminal Joe Churchwell Tyler Sheppard 
11 Riverdance Iron Horse Allie Paul / Gena Rainbolt Paul Rainbolt 
12 HR Downtown's Willie Willie Fast MH Missy Heard Dan Heard/Missy Heard 
13 Happydaugh's PDQ SH Peter Zelechoski Peter Zelechoski 
14 Rockerin Capo Di Monte III Joseph McCann Joseph McCann/Chris Payne 
15 HR Four Rivers Jasmine of Bo MH Craig **** Dale Mcconnaughey 
16 Watermark's Sweet Virginia Breeze Patrick St Clair Clint Avant 
17 Castile Creeks Kingseeds Rebel Yell Dr. Daniel Boyd Tyler Sheppard 
18 HRCH Webfeets Gothcha For A C Note MH Scott Liebenguth Scott Liebenguth 
19 Huffman's King Titon SH Jamie Huffman Jamie Huffman/Gabe Withrow 
20 Dustys Hilltop Hillbilly Bill *** Scott Smith Scott Smith 
21 Topbrass Southern Star Joseph McCann Joseph McCann/Chris Payne 
22 BLACK MAGIC S GAMBLE ON GUS MH Dale McConnaughey Dale McConnaughey 
23 Coolwater's Summer Breeze Jay and Stacy Patton Tyler Sheppard/Jay Patton 
24 Buck Creek's Manhattan On The Roxx Al Nelson Al Nelson 
25 Coastalight Pharos Island MH MX MXJ Mary Jo Gallagher Mike Gallagher 
26 Buddy's Piper Cub Arthur Geddes Art Geddes 
27 Golden Ranger Gets Em All SH Steve Kelley Steve Kelley/Michelle Kelley/David Wolfe 
28 Fargo's High Tech ******* Jeffrey & Deborah Townsend Clint Avant 
29 Glenhoma's Big Island Brew Richard Davis Joseph McCann/Chris Payne 
30 AustinCity Limits Lost Diamond Phylis Sheppard Tyler Sheppard 
31 Red Label You Dont Know Jack Dale McConnaughey Dale McConnaughey/Jason Zerrer 
32 Meet Joe Black's Daughter, Kizmet Gary Gallaway Gary Gallaway/Paul Rainbolt/Brit White 
33 Blackkettle's Don't Eat The Snow SH Amy Ediger Amy Ediger/Gabe Withrow 
34 SHR Ozark Mountain Dew Jacob Harris Dan Heard 
35 Red Dirt's Fierce Allegience SH Larry Woodson Woody Woodson 
36 UH HRCH Web Feet's Duke of Howle MH Thomas Howle Scott Liebenguth 
37 Viking's Taylor Bella Mark Harkrider Tyler Sheppard 
38 Red Dirt's El Diva Reina SH Larry Woodson Joseph McCann/Chris Payne 
39 HR My Little Mississippi Girl SH Brian D. Pilcher Brian D. Pilcher/Dale McConnaughey 
40 Dustys Hilltop Hillbilly Kat SH Carol Seymour Scott Smith


----------



## Twolabsplus (Aug 29, 2004)

Good luck to all who are running and hope someone will be able to keep us 
up to date on the goings on.....

Hope the best for Gabe Withrow and to the Rock Erin bunch.


----------



## golden boy 2 (Mar 28, 2005)

sounds like only 2 dogs have done it clean out of the first 10.


----------



## golden boy 2 (Mar 28, 2005)

Its 91 degrees, hate to report this but heard a dog went down.


----------



## Twolabsplus (Aug 29, 2004)

Regarding the dog that went down....

Unfortunately I know the dog, owner and handler. Dog is at Emergency Clinic

and temp is down. That's all I know at this time. All of you, dog, owner and

handler, are in our prayers.


----------



## Deborah936 (Mar 16, 2008)

15 dogs back to water blind.


----------



## budsdad (Jan 28, 2008)

Good luck with Lacy!!!


----------



## Deborah936 (Mar 16, 2008)

Thanks Marty!

I believe there is 10 dogs back to last series. Triple w/ 2 retired


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2010)

Deborah936 said:


> I believe there is 10 dogs back to last series. *Triple w/ 2 retired*


It just amazes me that they feel the need to do this in a Q.

ps good luck


----------



## okvet (Jun 20, 2006)

Twolabsplus said:


> Regarding the dog that went down....
> 
> Unfortunately I know the dog, owner and handler. Dog is at Emergency Clinic
> 
> ...


dog is doing well. Keeping overnight for observation but she is doing great. Should be fine!!!!


----------



## Twolabsplus (Aug 29, 2004)

okvet said:


> dog is doing well. Keeping overnight for observation but she is doing great. Should be fine!!!!


Thank you so much.... I have talked to the owner.... we had a few tense
moments but think we are all calm now.


----------



## Polock (Jan 6, 2003)

Congrats to Joseph McCann, Richard Davis and Kona on the Q Win..............


----------



## Fowl Weather (Jan 8, 2009)

Congrats to Richard Davis and Kona on the Qual win. Nice job Joseph and Chris.


----------



## budsdad (Jan 28, 2008)

Other placements?


----------



## SFLabs (Oct 21, 2007)

Qual Results:

1st #29 Kona/ O Rich Davis H/Joseph McCann
2nd #17 Billy/ O Dr. Daniel Boyd H/ Tyler Sheppard
3rd #18 Gauge O/H Scott Liebenguth
4th #20 Bill O/H Scott Smith
RJ #23 Bree O Jay Patton H/Tyler Sheppard
Jams 2, 11, 15, 27, 37

Congrats to all that placed and to all that helped out. Derby tomorrow....


----------



## Gunners Up (Jul 29, 2004)

WOOT! WOOT!!!!

A BIG shout out to my friends Joseph McCann and Chris Payne @ RockErin for all their hard work!!!!!

Also a huge congrats to my bud Paul Rainbolt aka Tulsa Slim. Kona is the third littermate from his AFC RockErin's Riverdancer (Ramsey) X Creek Robber litter to become All Age Qualified. 

The Beer Is Flowing Tonight!!!!!!

Rich Davis


----------



## cpayne (Feb 22, 2003)

Richard,

Congrats couldn't be happier!!! I should have bought Kona from you a year ago for that $50.

Chris


----------



## jeff evans (Jun 9, 2008)

Melanie Foster said:


> It just amazes me that they feel the need to do this in a Q.
> 
> ps good luck


Can't be Q-AA if you can't do all age marks! The qualifying stake as the rule book describes it "All age marks with less complex blinds". It's not odd to see a triple with 2 retired in the first series.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

> The qualifying stake as the rule book describes it "All age marks with less complex blinds".


Where did you find this quote? I don't think it's in the rule book.


----------



## Northrup Larson (Oct 20, 2003)

SFLabs said:


> Qual Results:
> 
> 1st #29 Kona/ O Rich Davis H/Joseph McCann
> 2nd #17 Billy/ O Dr. Daniel Boyd H/ Tyler Sheppard
> ...


Congratulations to all, but a big way to go to Scott & his dog Bill for his win in the qual. last week & now a 4th


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2010)

champ said:


> Can't be Q-AA if you can't do all age marks! The qualifying stake as the rule book describes it "All age marks with less complex blinds". It's not odd to see a triple with 2 retired in the first series.


Wow, thanks for the info. Maybe some day I'll actually see a field trial. 

Now all I need to know is what to expect in the Derby. Thanks in advance!


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

champ said:


> Can't be Q-AA if you can't do all age marks! The qualifying stake as the rule book describes it "All age marks with less complex blinds". It's not odd to see a triple with 2 retired in the first series.


Just because a dog gets "QAA" with a Q 1st or 2nd doesn't mean it can be competitive in AA...except, of course, the two dogs that accomplished that in this trial. It is VERY odd to see a triple with two retired in a Qual. I can assure you if you EVER see my name judging a Qual, you will NOT see two birds retired in the same series in that Qual.



Howard N said:


> Where did you find this quote? I don't think it's in the rule book.


Yeah, champ...please tell us where to find this in the AKC Retriever Field Trial rulebook. Howard and I are _always_ willing to learn from someone with your level of experience.... ......

k g


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2010)

k g,

Don't scare him off! How else are folks like me going to learn what to expect at a field trial?


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Melanie Foster said:


> k g,
> 
> Don't scare him off! How else are folks like me going to learn what to expect at a field trial?


Scare him off?? Au contrare...sounds like he's ready to share everything he knows with those of us who don't!! A veritable Obi-Wan!! 

k g


----------



## Twolabsplus (Aug 29, 2004)

So.... does anyone know what's going on with the Derby??
I am guessing it's cooler today.... hope so.


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Qual 4th triple with dbl retire on tech pond very little cover very little terrain- long bird 150 to 175 thrown on pond dam holding blind on dam in plain view, gunner stands next to blind throws bird. 2nd bird 100 yrd thrown over a little piece of water onto land,holding blind in plain view gunner stands next to blind throws bird, go bird 75 yrd thrown into water. Not much of an all age test, 8 of 10 dogs finished 4 did it very well and the winner smacked it. Definitely not over the level of qual dogs. Thanks go to the Judges who gave up their weekend again so we could run our dogs. Tom and Marsha Traylor give back to this sport ten times more than most, judging field trials and hunting test and chairing 2 trials and 1 hunt test year on their property in KS (Sunflower Club). Thanks also to the Southwest MO Retriever Club for use of your fine grounds, great workers, you guys have done an outstanding job with your first field trial!!


----------



## TIM DOANE (Jul 20, 2008)

No derby news yet?


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks for the description Slim. Sounds it was just about what it should have been. 

Thanks to people who give up their weekends to judge and put on these events.


----------



## cpayne (Feb 22, 2003)

Huge congrats to Marc and Megan Wells on Denali's (FWR's Highest Summit)2nd in the derby this gives here 12 points and counting. 

Sorry don't have any other placements.

Cp


----------



## Fowl Weather (Jan 8, 2009)

*Way to Go Denali!!!!*​
Big Thanks To Chris Payne and Joseph McCann of Rockerin Kennels.


----------



## Lonny Taylor (Jun 22, 2004)

Amen Paul on your comments on Tom and Marcia Traylor's contribution to our sport. They are two of the most hard working folks that I have ever had the honor of working for in this sport. They do not ask for anything in return and with no hidden self-serving motives. They truly are what is still good in our sport. If we had more we like them this sport, it would still be alot easier for people to enjoy the pleasure of training and running dogs. 

regards,

Lonny Taylor


----------



## Jason Zerrer (May 12, 2003)

Don't know other placements other than Bud's/my pup Jack got a RJ in what I believe is his first derby (ran qual too). It's not much but I'm proud of Bud and Jack nonetheless.


----------



## Twolabsplus (Aug 29, 2004)

Lonny Taylor said:


> Amen Paul on your comments on Tom and Marcia Traylor's contribution to our sport. They are two of the most hard working folks that I have ever had the honor of working for in this sport. They do not ask for anything in return and with no hidden self-serving motives. They truly are what is still good in our sport. If we had more we like them this sport, it would still be alot easier for people to enjoy the pleasure of training and running dogs.
> 
> regards,
> 
> Lonny Taylor


We, of the Sunflower Retriever Club join in with you Lon..... 

Kudu's to Marcia and Tom Traylor..... Thanks for All that you do....


----------



## SFLabs (Oct 21, 2007)

Derby Results

1st #13 Charge O/Francis Landry H/Clint Avant
2nd #1 Denali O/Marc & Megan Wells H/Joseph McCann
3rd #25 Billy O/Dr. Daniel Boyd H/Tyler Sheppard
4th #2 Mya O/Craig ****/ H/Dale "Bud" McConnaughey
RJ #6 Jack O Jason Zerrer/Bud McConnaughey H/Bud McConnaughey
JAMS: 7, 9, 22, 23, 26.

A Big "Thank You" to our Judges Tom & Marcia Traylor for giving up their weekend to judge for our first licensed FT. They were great!! Our first FT is over with and want to give many thanks to the Kansas City Retriever Club for mentoring us through our FT. Also to Craig and Mary Ann **** for the use of their grounds. I guess its no secret now Craig.... Thanks also to each and everyone who came out to make our FT happen. We hope to make this happen next year..... Below are Qual & Derby Placements Pics. Enjoy.....




















Deb Wehner
FT Secretary


----------



## LukesMom (Sep 8, 2009)

Congrats Francis--Another Derby point making boy coming. Good luck & see you around TX when the seaon starts.

Jim & Jan Burnett


----------



## Gunners Up (Jul 29, 2004)

A big congrats to Marc & Megan Wells on Denali making the derby list!!!!! Howard N you should be proud your pup is doing well!!!


----------



## Dogtrainer4God (Oct 10, 2006)

SFLabs said:


> Qual Results:
> 
> 1st #29 Kona/ O Rich Davis H/Joseph McCann
> *2nd #17 Billy/ O Dr. Daniel Boyd H/ Tyler Sheppard*
> ...





SFLabs said:


> Derby Results
> 
> 1st #13 Charge O/Francis Landry H/Clint Avant
> 2nd #1 Denali O/Marc & Megan Wells H/Joseph McCann
> ...


Atta boy Billy dog!! way to go!!!!! I still think I should receive some compensation for the training of this dog, working with him on honor and such. :razz::lol: you go doggy!!


----------



## SFLabs (Oct 21, 2007)

Gunners Up said:


> WOOT! WOOT!!!!
> 
> A BIG shout out to my friends Joseph McCann and Chris Payne @ RockErin for all their hard work!!!!!
> 
> ...


Congrats to Rich, Joseph & Kona.... Nice Job


----------



## Polock (Jan 6, 2003)

Congrats to Marc Wells and Denali on the Derby 2nd in Missouri.......;-)


----------



## Gunners Up (Jul 29, 2004)

Deb,

Thanks for the photo. Nice pic of the Leprechaun!!!!!

Rich


----------



## SFLabs (Oct 21, 2007)

To cute not to share with everyone the pics below of Tulsa Slims/Paul's new little pup "Gypsy"... She's a cutie... Thanks for the support. 

Hope you don't mind, but below also is a link to a slide show of several pictures that were taken mostly at the Qual on Friday. I always enjoy taking pics even though I don't have a dog in the game.... Hope you enjoy them...



















http://smilebox.com/playBlog/4d5467354f5451314e7a6b3d0d0a&blogview=true

Deb


----------



## Marcia (Oct 28, 2003)

Deb:

Your pictures are wonderful and reflect the great dogs and handlers at the club's first event.


----------



## Jeff Huntington (Feb 11, 2007)

SFLabs said:


> To cute not to share with everyone the pics below of Tulsa Slims/Paul's new little pup "Gypsy"... She's a cutie... Thanks for the support.
> 
> Hope you don't mind, but below also is a link to a slide show of several pictures that were taken mostly at the Qual on Friday. I always enjoy taking pics even though I don't have a dog in the game.... Hope you enjoy them...
> 
> ...


nice pics Deb...now I know why they call him Tulsa Slim


----------



## counciloak (Mar 26, 2008)

The club put on a really nice first field trial. Tom and Marcia were a good choice for judges. They kept the mood relaxed they looked like they were having fun while doing it. It was nice as always to see Deb Wehner at the trial, her photographs were awesome.

Cheers to the winners!

Joe O'Brien


----------

